# Gobbler 4/28



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Took my first gobbler this morning at 7:45 in Athens county
It was an interesting morning to say the least, as a guy drove down our powerline, hooped out of the truck and proceeded to shoot at one of our decoys...the pellets from his shotgun hit the tree I was sitting against a few feet over my head...there are some real morons out there guys, be careful. 
21LB 9.5" beard, 1-1'4" spurs


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats. I've killed a lot of gobblers, but have yet to get one with legit 1 1/4" spurs. That's a definite trophy.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

what a tard


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Very nice bird.


----------

